# Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle



## DxrFxttxWxls (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebe Anglercommunity,
ich habe vor kurzem dem Fischereischein gemacht und mir dann im Fachhandel nach einer ausführlichen Beratung Equipment geholt, u.A. eine Rute mit Stationärrolle.
Da ich im Fischereikurs am Praxistag krank war und nie zuvor Kontakt mit der Angelei hatte, mutet die Stationärrolle für mich jetzt auf den ersten Blick sehr komplex an, was die Funktionsweise betrifft. Kann mir jemand mit etwas Erfahrung beschreiben, wie die Stationärrolle funktioniert und wie konkret man damit angelt?
Was ich verstanden habe soweit ist Folgendes: ich habe einen Schnurfangbügel, den mache ich auf, wenn ich die Schnur mit dem Wurfgewicht auswerfen möchte, um die Schnurfreigabe zu ermöglichen. Nach dem Auswurf mache ich den Schnurfangbügel wieder zu, damit nicht unkontrolliert Schnur ablaufen kann.
Dann habe ich eine verstellbare Frontbremse, welche ebenfalls ein unkontrolliertes Abziehen der Schnur verhindert und durch die Bremswirkung Abrissen der Schnur vorbeugt, wenn ein Fisch gebissen hat und abrupt versucht, zu entkommen.
Dann wäre da an meiner Rolle eine Heckbremse zusätzlich. Warum brauche ich diese, eine Bremse sollte doch reichen, oder? Außerdem gibt es eine Rücklaufsperre. Soweit ich verstanden habe, verhindert sie, dass Schnur von der Rolle abgezogen werden kann. Warum aber habe ich dann überhaupt Bremssysteme, wenn ich ein Abziehen der Schnur mit der Rücklaufsperre sowieso verhindern möchte? Führt eine aktivierte Rücklaufsperre nicht zum Schnurriss beim Drill eines stärkeren Fisches?
Ich weiß, dass die Fragen selbst für Anfänger dumm wirken müssen, aber da ich neu in der Region hier bin, habe ich aktuell noch niemanden, der mir diese Fragen beantworten könnte.
Es werden auch nicht die letzten Fragen sein, die ich zu dem Thema stellen werde.
Könnte mir daher jemand freundlicherweise die o.g. Verständnisfragen beantworten? Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Ganz ehrlich:
Mit so wenig Voraussetzung ist es das beste, Du suchst Dir einen Angler, der Dir das in der Praxis kurz mal zeigt.

Das können Dir zig Leute versuchen zu erklären, das beste (und einfachste) ist wirklich die Praxis (und wenns auf dem Rasen, Acker oder Sportplatz zum üben wäre)..

Um da Leute zu finden, welche Dir helfen, kannst Du z. B. entweder nochmal in den Angelladen gehen, wenn die gut sind, werden sie Dir jemand vermitteln können, der Dir das mal zeigt..

Oder Du guckst mal, welche Angelvereine in der Nähe bei Dir sind und fragst da mal nach..

Oder Du gehst an den näxten Fluss oder See und sprichst nen freundlich aussehenden Angler an, der Dir das mal zeigen soll.



> Was ich verstanden habe soweit ist Folgendes: ich habe einen Schnurfangbügel, den mache ich auf, wenn ich die Schnur mit dem Wurfgewicht auswerfen möchte, um die Schnurfreigabe zu ermöglichen. Nach dem Auswurf mache ich den Schnurfangbügel wieder zu, damit nicht unkontrolliert Schnur ablaufen kann.


Richtig beschrieben, Du musst aber die Schnur vorm Werfen bei geöffneter Rolle festhalten...



> Dann habe ich eine verstellbare Frontbremse, welche ebenfalls ein unkontrolliertes Abziehen der Schnur verhindert und durch die Bremswirkung Abrissen der Schnur vorbeugt, wenn ein Fisch gebissen hat und abrupt versucht, zu entkommen.


Passt..,



> Dann wäre da an meiner Rolle eine Heckbremse zusätzlich. Warum brauche ich diese, eine Bremse sollte doch reichen, oder?


Das kann alles mögliche sein - von einer "Kampfbremse" bei einer Spinnrolle bis hin zum einstellen des Freilaufes.

Wie heisst denn Deine Rolle genau?



> Außerdem gibt es eine Rücklaufsperre. Soweit ich verstanden habe, verhindert sie, dass Schnur von der Rolle abgezogen werden kann. Warum aber habe ich dann überhaupt Bremssysteme, wenn ich ein Abziehen der Schnur mit der Rücklaufsperre sowieso verhindern möchte? Führt eine aktivierte Rücklaufsperre nicht zum Schnurriss beim Drill eines stärkeren Fisches?


Nö, Rücklaufsperre verhindert, dass sie Rollenkurbel beim Schnurabzug rückwärts drehen kann und ermöglicht so das arbeiten über die Bremse auch ohne die Kurbel festhalten zu müssen.
Es gibt aber ein paar Leute. die stellen die Bremse fest und geben Schnur durch rückwärtsdrehen der Kurbel - die schalten dann die Rücklaufsperre aus.



> Ich weiß, dass die Fragen selbst für Anfänger dumm wirken müssen


Es gibt keine dummen, Fragen, für Anfänger schon gar nicht!!

Wir alle wissen, wie wenig für die Praxis diese Kurse zu den Angelprüfungen taugen.

Daher immer nur zu mit Fragen, wir versuchen (alle, hoff ich) zu helfen..


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Hallo,

danke zunächst einmal für deine super Erläuterungen zu den angesprochenen Themen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> Mit so wenig Voraussetzung ist es das beste, Du suchst Dir einen Angler, der Dir das in der Praxis kurz mal zeigt.



Ja, da hast du wohl Recht, obwohl ich auch über Youtube etc. schon einiges herausfinden konnte. Das kann aber vermutlich auch eine persönliche Einführung nicht ersetzen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:
> Wie heisst denn Deine Rolle genau?



Es ist eine DAM Quick Camaro 640 FS.

Ich habe ausdrücklich nach einer "Allroundausrüstung" gefragt, da ich aktuell noch keine Ahnung habe, in welche Richtung ich konkret gehen möchte. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine dummen, Fragen, für Anfänger schon gar nicht!!



Schön dass du das so siehst. 
#g


----------



## grubenreiner (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Die Quick Camaro hat einen "Freilauf", das ist das was du als Bremse hinten bezeichnet hast.
Der Hebel hinten an der Rolle schaltet diesen ein und aus, das Justierrädchen hinten stellt den Freilaufwiderstand ein, wie das Vorne an der Spule den Bremswiderstand.

Der Freilauf dient z.B. dazu beim Grundangeln Schnurabzug zu ermöglichen. Soll heißen-> Rute auswerfen, ablegen ->Freilauf einschalten = Fisch kann leicht Schnur von der Rolle ziehen ohne die Rute ins Wasser zu ziehen, jedoch kann die Strömung keine Schnur abziehen (deshalb unter anderem die Justierung des Freilaufs).
Bei Auswurf, Drill und Landung ist der Freilauf immer aus.

hoffe das hilft


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Danke Grubenreiner, warst schneller, brauch ich nicht zu suchen.
;-)))

Wenn Dir Dein Händler ne Freilaufrolle als "Allroundrolle" verkauft (dazu gehört auch spinnangeln), solltest Du DRINGEND den Händler wechseln.
Es sei denn, Du hast ihn drauf hingewiesen, NICHT spinnangeln zu wollen..

Umso wichtiger Angler vor Ort zu suchen!!!!


----------



## WK1956 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Dir Dein Händler ne Freilaufrolle als "Allroundrolle" verkauft (dazu gehört auch spinnangeln), solltest Du DRINGEND den Händler wechseln.
> Es sei denn, Du hast ihn drauf hingewiesen, NICHT spinnangeln zu wollen..


warum eine Freilaufrolle nicht als "Allroundrolle", auch zum Spinnfischen, einsetzbar sein sollte, würde mich dann doch sehr interesieren. Vor allem warum eine solche Empfehlung gleich die Kompetenz eines Händlers in Frage stellt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Für was brauchste am Anfang Freilauf als Anfänger an einer Allroundrolle?

Den kannste später mal vielleicht brauchen, bei entsprechenden Methoden (selbst viele Karpfenangler verwenden keinen) mit entsprechend Erfahrung. 

Das nem Anfänger verkaufen als Allroundrolle, find ich schon daneben, sorry...

War wahrscheinlich gerade über.....

Weil das einfach unnötig schwer ist (zum Spinnen) und ne Allroundrolle auch keinen Freilauf braucht, der ausser Gewicht auch noch störanfälliger ist und (wie man an der Frage sieht) auch nicht mal erklärt wurde...

Ne vernünftige, solide, normale Gebrauchsrolle in einer Größe, welche die meisten Angelarten erst mal abdeckt, das  wär da ne solide Empfehlung, da kriegste für 40 - 60 absolut brauchbare Teile für den Anfang.

Und ne ausführliche Beratung fehlte wohl auch, denn anscheinend (siehe Frage hier) wurde das ja nicht mal erklärt, dass die Rolle nen Freilauf hat bzw. wofür die ein Anfänger als Allroundrolle braucht..

Da kann man lokale Dealer supporten wollen, wenn der Kunde nach dem Kauf im Netz fragen muss, hat der lokale Händler definitiv was falsch gemacht...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Ganz einfach, weil der Freilauf überflüssig beim Spinnangeln ist, wird nie benutzt dabei.


----------



## WK1956 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für was brauchste am Anfang Freilauf als Anfänger an einer Allroundrolle?e
> 
> Den kannste später mal vielleicht brauchen, bei entsprechenden Methoden (selbst viele Karpfenangler verwenden keinen) mit entsprechend Erfahrung.



Eine Freilaufrolle ist bei nahezu allen Angelarten, mit Ausnahme Spinnfischen, brauchbar und auch für Anfänger geeignet.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das nem Anfänger verkaufen als Allroundrolle, find ich schon daneben, sorry...



du vielleicht, ich nicht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> War wahrscheinlich gerade über.....



lächerlich



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil das einfach unnötig schwer ist (zum Spinnen) und ne Allroundrolle auch keinen Freilauf braucht, der ausser Gewicht auch noch störanfälliger ist und (wie man an der Frage sieht) auch nicht mal erklärt wurde...


zum spinnen ok, da hast du recht, wobei man auch mit einer Freilaufrolle spinnen kann, wenn es denn mal sein muß.
Obs erklärt wurde weis ich nicht.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ne ausführliche Beratung fehlte wohl auch, denn anscheinend (siehe Frage hier) wurde das ja nicht mal erklärt, dass die Rolle nen Freilauf hat bzw. wofür die ein Anfänger als Allroundrolle braucht..
> 
> Da kann man lokale Dealer supporten wollen, wenn der Kunde nach dem Kauf im Netz fragen muss, hat der lokale Händler definitiv was falsch gemacht...



Da kann man durchaus unterschiedlicher Meinung sein, es gibt durchaus Menschen die verhalten sich vor ort anders als online.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Dann frag ich andersrum:
Warum eine empfindlichere Freilaufrolle als Anfängerallroundrolle, statt ner robusten Allroundrolle?

Vorteile für den Anfängerangler?


----------



## WK1956 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann frag ich andersrum:
> Warum eine empfindlichere Freilaufrolle als Anfängerallroundrolle, statt ner robusten Allroundrolle?
> 
> Vorteile für den Anfängerangler?


Keine Ahnung was du für empfindliche Freilaufrollen fischt, meine halten genausolang, wie vergleichbare Spinnrollen.

Und warum eine Freilaufrolle als Allroundrolle, weil sie wesentlich vielseitiger einsetzbar sind als reine Spinnrollen. Ich verwende Freilaufrollen, beim Schwimmerangeln, wie auch beim Grundfischen, sowohl am See, wie auch am Fluß.
Und selbst wenn der einzige Vorteil darin besteht, das man sein Gerät bei kurzer oder längerer Unaufmerksamkeit schützt, kann sich der Einsatz schon gelohnt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Deswegen sieht man die auch so massenhaft bei Anfängern ;-))

Sorry...

Ein Anfänger hat genug so mit der Pose zu tun, der muss nicht noch beim abtreiben lassen mit dem Freilauf kämpfen...

Aber jeder wie er will, die hatter nu eh gekauft.

Ich wünsch ihm das Beste damit und empfehle nach wie vor jemand von Ort, der ihm das alles in der Praxis zeigen und erklären kann (was sein Händler nach den Fragen hier ja augenscheinlich vergessen hat)..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*



WK1956 schrieb:


> Eine Freilaufrolle ist bei nahezu allen Angelarten, mit Ausnahme Spinnfischen, brauchbar und auch für Anfänger geeignet.



Eigentlich nicht. Eigentlich ist sie eher bei den wenigsten Angelarten sinnvoll / brauchbar  Wobei man bei den wenigen Methoden auch nicht zwingend einen Freilauf braucht. Und wenn man als Händler nicht einmal die Funktionsweise erklärt ist das irgendwie fragwürdig.


----------



## Steffe (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Bis auf die Freilaufrolle hast du alles korrekt erkannt. So richtig habe ich erst vor einem Jahr angefangen zu angeln, daher kann ich dich gut verstehen. Zu den "dummen" Fragen; die gibts nicht, ich habe quasi mein gesamtes Angelwissen durch das Forum, Yotube und, ganz wichtig, am Wasser selbst geholt, da ich ebenfalls keinen erfahrenen Angler kannte. Wenn ich eine Frage nicht gefunden habe, habe ich sie im Junganglerforum gestellt und nach 2 Stunden hast du allerspätestens die richtige Antwort  

Zur Rolle: Als ich meine ersten Angelversuche unternommen habe, war ich so sehr mit anderen Dingen beschäftigt (Knoten, Bremse, Pose nicht verheddern, Pose nicht abtreiben lassen, ausloten, richtiges Anschlagen, Auswerfen usw.), da hätte ich nicht auch noch eine Freilaufrolle gebraucht. Allerdings ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm. Einfach erst mal nicht aktivieren, und wenn du etwas sicherer bist und etwas neues lernen willst, kannst du sie bei Gelegenheit benutzen. Am Ende wirst du allerdings um praktische Fehler nicht herumkommen, so kenne ich das zumindest von mir.  Also immer her mit den Fragen, sollte sie nicht schon einer hier gestellt haben. Die Leute hier halfen und helfen mir immer gerne.


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Hallo nochmal,

vielen Dank euch allen zunächst für die Darlegung eurer jeweiligen Sichtweise. Man merkt, dass hier im Forum eine Menge an fachlicher Kompetenz versammelt ist.

Ich werde versuchen, auf einen Angelveteranen zuzugehen und mir die Basics mal erklären lassen, das u.A. mit Onlinerecherche und Youtube kombinieren, da sollte dann schon was bei rauskommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> Ich werde versuchen, auf einen Angelveteranen zuzugehen und mir die Basics mal erklären lassen, das u.A. mit Onlinerecherche und Youtube kombinieren, da sollte dann schon was bei rauskommen.


Genau, so wird das was!
Erstklassiges Vorhaben.

Und nur immer fragen, wenn was unklar ist!


----------



## Allround-Angler (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Ob man eine Freilaufrolle nun braucht oder nicht, darüber läßt sich trefflich streiten, wie über so viel mehr.

Aber hört bitte auf, über den Händler zu urteilen, ohne den genauen Sachverhalt zu kennen#d.


----------



## zokker (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> vielen Dank euch allen zunächst für die Darlegung eurer jeweiligen Sichtweise. Man merkt, dass hier im Forum eine Menge an fachlicher Kompetenz versammelt ist.
> 
> Ich werde versuchen, auf einen Angelveteranen zuzugehen und mir die Basics mal erklären lassen, das u.A. mit Onlinerecherche und Youtube kombinieren, da sollte dann schon was bei rauskommen.



genau so, las dir nix von jungen Spunden erzählen ...


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*



zokker schrieb:


> genau so, las dir nix von jungen Spunden erzählen ...



"Veteran" war auf den Erfahrungsschatz, nicht unbedingt auf das Alter bezogen |supergri

Ich hätte noch einige weitere (Verständnis-)Fragen, vielleicht kann mir das auch noch jemand beantworten:

1. Und zwar ist es meines Wissens ja so, dass ein Fisch gehakt werden muss bzw. sich je nach den Umständen auch selbst haken kann. Wann genau erfolgt der Anhieb, bzw. wovon ist der Zeitpunkt dafür abhängig? Muss beim Anhieb die Bremse ganz zu sein? Wie konkret führt man den Anhieb durch?

2. Ich habe auf meiner Rolle eine bestimmte Bremseinstellung. Mal angenommen, es erfolgt dann ein Biss. Wenn meine Bremse nicht komplett zu ist und der Fisch genug Power hat, zieht er Schnur ab. Solange die Bremse nicht zu ist, zieht der Fisch ja immer weiter Schnur ab. Irgendwann muss ich ja aber dann die Bremsleistung verstärken bzw. die Bremse ganz fest drehen, ansonsten habe ich ja nie eine Chance, den Fisch mit der Kurbel einzuholen, oder?

3. Wenn ich meine Pose aufgeworfen habe und noch kein Biss erfolgt ist, welche Bremseinstellung wähle ich dann, und wovon hängt die Stärke ab?

Herzlichen Dank vorab.


----------



## el.Lucio (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Da du von Pose sprichst gehe ich mal davon aus das Spinnangeln erstmal nicht auf dem Programm steht. Da würde ich die Bremse erstmal etwas lockerer einstellen und mit dem Finger auf der Spule anschlagen. Dann siehst ja schon wie der Fisch sich verhält (sofern er gehakt is|uhoh. Zudrehen kannst die Bremse dann immer noch.

Generell würde "ICH" die Bremse so einstellen, dass ich die Schnur grad noch mit 2 Fingern von der Rolle ziehen kann.


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Hi, 

danke für eure zahlreichen nützlichen Informationen. Inzwischen bin ich so weit, dass ich weiß, was alle Hebel an der Rolle machen, zumindest theoretisch 
Wenn mich vorher jemand beobachtet hätte, wie ich die Schnur abziehe, um einen Fisch zu simulieren und die Funktionen zu testen - vermutlich hätten die Leute gedacht "ein Fall für die Anstalt" 

Ich habe eine weitere Frage: und zwar ist es ja so, wie oben auch bereits jemand anmerkte, dass die Freilaufrolle dem Fisch das Abziehen der Schnur ermöglicht und der Widerstand über die Freilaufbremse eingestellt werden kann. So weit, so gut.
Aber: dafür habe ich doch bereits die Bremse. Die Bremse hat doch genau den gleichen Effekt, oder nicht? Ich kann sie so einstellen, dass der Fisch Schnur abziehen kann.

Meine Vermutung ist Folgende: Ich stelle Freilauf auf der Freilaufbremse ein, damit der Fisch Schnur abziehen kann. Wenn ich den Anhieb setzen möchte, deaktiviere ich den Freilauf, d.h. die Bremse wird aktiv, und zwar gerade so viel, dass die Schnur nicht reißt, aber der Fisch dennoch gedrillt werden kann. Würde ich nur die Bremse nutzen, müsste ich zunächst die Bremsleistung über das Drehen am Bremseinstellknopf erhöhen, was Zeit kosten würde, die ich vielleicht in dem Moment nicht habe. Ist das richtig, oder liege ich damit daneben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Richtig.


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Super! #6


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Hallo,

ich hätte noch eine Frage, diesmal zum Thema Pose bzw. Posenmontage. Ich habe gelernt, zunächst den Posenstopper, dann die Pose, dann eine Gummiperle und schließlich einen Wirbel anzubringen, in den dann das Vorfach eingehängt wird. Soweit, so gut.

Das habe ich dann alles auf der Hauptschnur. Wie kriegt man dann die montierte Pose durch die Rutenringe durch, wenn man ans Wasser geht? Ich muss die Pose ja dann auswerfen können. Steh da gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch. 

Danke euch!


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

denk doch mal nach: wann braucht man nen posenstopper? 

richtig, bei laufposen.
sitzen die fest auf der schnur? nein, sie laufen bis zum posenstopper.
also kurbelst du einfach auf bis 'ende' und dann hängt die rute direkt unter dem spitzenring*.

*spitzenring ist der letzte ring einer angelrute und befindet sich an dem rutenende, wo die stationärrolle festgemacht wird.

ist bei allen ruten so, egal mit welcher angelrolle....


----------



## Rannebert (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*



Jose schrieb:


> denk doch mal nach: wann braucht man nen posenstopper?
> 
> richtig, bei laufposen.
> sitzen die fest auf der schnur? nein, sie laufen bis zum posenstopper.
> ...



Du bist doch betrunken! :q
Einfach gesagt, das einzige, was durch die Ringe muss, ist der Stopper.


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*



Jose schrieb:


> denk doch mal nach: wann braucht man nen posenstopper?
> 
> richtig, bei laufposen.



Hallo,
ich glaube ich muss ein wenig präzisieren bzw. mich genauer ausdrücken. 
Das mit dem Posenstopper ist mir bewusst, ebenso, dass die Pose vor den Endring gehört, wenn die Schnur aufgewickelt ist. Aber: das heißt ja, dass ich während der Montage die Schnur bereits durch die Ringe gezogen haben muss, ansonsten habe ich ja das Problem, dass ich die montierte Pose nicht mehr durch die Ringe bekomme, also beginnend vom Ring, der der Rolle am nächsten ist bis zum Endring.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dieses Mal ein wenig besser vermitteln, wie ich das meine.


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

das ist richtig, liebchen: du ziehst schnur ab durch den spitzenring, montierst und fertig.
ein spulenwechsel zum umstieg auf ne andere schnur ist dann natürlich essig. (ach ja, der posenstopper sollte verschiebbar sein)


oder du schaffst dir eine einhängepose an...


----------



## Rannebert (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Das ist so richtig.
Wenn Du jedesmal komplett abmontierst, musst Du zumindest die Schnur ersteinmal komplett durch die Ringe bringen, bevor Du wieder Pose, Perle, Wirbel etc befestigst. Stopper kann ruhig auf der Schnur verbleiben, der muss sowieso oft genug durch die Ringe. Man kann Ruten aber auch einfach so auseinanderstecken bzw. zusammenschieben (Steck- respektive Teleskoprute) und sie samt Schnur durch die Ringe transportieren.
Aber egal, was Du ans Ende der Schnur tüddelst, selbst wenn es gerade so durch die Ringe passt würde ich nicht empfehlen wollen, die metallischen Kleinteile da immer durch zuziehen. Die Ringeinlagen und danach deine Schnur und schlimmstenfalls der Fisch am Haken werden es dir danken, wenn Du da keine Macken rein bekommst.


----------



## JottU (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Ich wundere mich gerade ein bisschen.
Macht man heutzutage den Fischereischein, ohne vorher mal am Wasser gewesen zu sein?, zumindest mal geangelt zu haben? |bigeyes
Woher kommt da das Interesse, nur aufgrund TV-Serien? |kopfkrat


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Ok, danke, so hab ich mir das schon gedacht, habe nur nochmal fragen wollen, um meine Vermutung verifizieren zu lassen.


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*



JottU schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich gerade ein bisschen.
> Macht man heutzutage den Fischereischein, ohne vorher mal am Wasser gewesen zu sein?, zumindest mal geangelt zu haben?



Ich habe schon geangelt, aber das ist schon länger her, daher bin ich nicht mehr im Bilde. 

Bevor ich was falsch mache, frage ich daher lieber, denn die Gerätschaften sind nicht billig, und wenn ich vermeiden kann, was kaputt zu machen, indem ich den Rat von Leuten einhole, die wissen, was sie tun, ziehe ich diese Option immer vor.


----------



## zandertex (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

ist ja schön und gut das du fragst...........hier gibt es aber auch angler die kannten kein internet um zu fragen und habens trotzdem gelernt.
soviel kannste nicht falsch oder kaputt machen.ab ans wasser mit dir.


----------



## Steffe (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Ich entdecke gerade so viele Parallelen zu mir, aber ich glaube du toppst mich noch etwas  Wie gesagt, durchdenke nicht x Szenarien was ist wenn falls und überhaupt, geh einfach mal angeln und genieße es. Ein paar Tage Internet ist gut, und nun heißt es Learning by Doing!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Und such dir einen Mitangler, der schon bisschen was weiß. Erst dieses Jahr musste ich feststellen, dass mein Nachbar auch nach einem Jahr Fischereischein die Pose immer noch im gleichen Karabiner wie sein Vorfach einschlaufte. Er dachte wirklich dass sich das so gehört und wunderte sich immer, warum er nur Rotfedern und Lauben fing! :m


----------



## zokker (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Sagt mal. Mit Blei wird wohl heute zu Tage gar nicht mehr geangelt. Oder hab ich was überlesen.

Oder habt ihr das erst mal weg gelassen, damit es nicht zu kompliziert wird.


----------



## Jose (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*



zandertex schrieb:


> ...ab ans wasser mit dir.



genau!#h


----------



## oberfranke (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Eine Frage. 
 Wie alt bist du? 
 Nur so zwecks der Wissenschaft. 

 Angeln besteht nicht nur aus der Handhabung der Rolle und Pose und nen Haken anbinden und auswerfen. 
 Du brauchst nen Mentor der dich richtig anlernt/ausbildet/einweist/berät usw. Vom Einkauf bis zur Methoden- und Platzwahl und weiter bis zum erfolgreichen Angeln. 
 Entweder ne Jugendgruppe, deshalb die Frage nach dem Alter oder nen Angelkollegen der dafür geeignet ist. Dann funxt das auch. 

 Ich weiß, jeder hat jeder das Recht seine eigenen Fehler zu machen, du wirst schon noch ausreichend Gelegenheit dazu finden.


----------



## PAFischer (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Leider ist nicht ersichtlich woher Du kommst. 
Solltest Du aus meiner Ecke kommen, würde ich Dir anbieten Dich mal mitzunehmen und paar Dinge zu zeigen.

Jeder hat mal angefangen und war um jede Hilfe froh.

Falls Du aus ner anderen Ecke kommst, vielleicht bietet sich ja noch jemand an.


----------



## Steffe (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Sehe ich nicht so. Hab mir alles durch Recherche, Forum und ausprobieren beigebracht und bin inzwischen recht gut im Spinnfischen würde ich sagen. Trotzdem hat es natürlich einen Vorteil einen erfahrenen Kollegen zu haben. Allerdings hat das sich alles selber erarbeiten einen großen Reiz. Als ich beispielsweise meinen ersten Zander abends rausgezogen mit komplett eigener Vorbereitung, das war schon ein geiles Gefühl. 



oberfranke schrieb:


> Eine Frage.
> Wie alt bist du?
> Nur so zwecks der Wissenschaft.
> 
> ...


----------



## PAFischer (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Funktionsweise einer Stationärrolle*

Dem TE ging es aber nicht um das Spinangeln, sondern generell um das Angeln, Montagen, wie macht man was und wozu. Hier ist Hilfe von jemandem der sich etwas auskennt Gold wert.


----------

